# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Bequia Weekly News Mar 20 to 26

## johnday

Good Afternoon
Here is this weeks line up - hope you all enjoy the read.
http://www.bequiatourism.com/thisweek.pdf
JCD

----------

